# Adding ballast for traction?



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am sure this is an old subject but I have gone from a 4wd Kubota to a 2wd YM1700. Even with very aggressive tires traction leaves much to be desired.
Added about 120 pounds to the front to counter the bush hog weight but my question is this, are there some good, inexpensive ideas for adding weight? How much should I add and where?
Tires are not filled yet(have to get some tubes 1st) How much improvment should I see in the dirt, mud?

Thanks for the input!

P.S. anyone have plans for a homemade ROPS?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It will help quite a bit, but the best thing is to have something hanging from the three point, like a box scraper or whatever. Wheel weights would help also. Of course there is no substitie for 4 wheel drive.............


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

will be doing a bit of bush hogging side work. Last season I was using a L2250 4WD w/FEL. It had turf tires, but they were filled and I needed the 4WD and even had to use the bucket a few times to get me out of a spot. My fear is being stuck in the field and not a tree in sight to winch out with.
Anyone ever converted a 2wd to 4wd? is it fairly simple?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

pholm999 said:


> will be doing a bit of bush hogging side work. Last season I was using a L2250 4WD w/FEL. It had turf tires, but they were filled and I needed the 4WD and even had to use the bucket a few times to get me out of a spot. My fear is being stuck in the field and not a tree in sight to winch out with.
> Anyone ever converted a 2wd to 4wd? is it fairly simple?


I think a trade for a 4 wheel drive would be the only simple way and best way.


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well at the least, this is going to have to work for this season, maybe next so I'll have to work with what I got.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You'll do fine!


----------



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

and if you get it stuck....post pics!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Tubes are not a must IF you use something like beet juice, i.e. Rim Guard, for the ballast.


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

A bit of dry rot on the sidewall, thought it would be helpfull w/ tubes.


----------

